# Kribs



## FishesRDelicious (May 18, 2011)

I have a 20 gallon tank and I was thinking about putting Kribs in it. Any thoughts or advice? I would only put a few in. Can I add some tetras? I was originally thinking Bolivian Rams but I like both breeds. What do you guys think? Also, could I get either breed at petsmart, pet supplies plus, or pet co? I have a couple of non chain aquarium stores nearby if not. Or would I have to special order them?


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

Kribs get along well with most other none agressive fish. Kribs like rocks and plants to hide around and in. Kribs will get agressive when they are spawning and become very territorial. Kribs come from West Africa where water conditions are very similar to the Amazon (soft and acid). Kribs like to hang out in the bottom 1/3 of the tank and won't both fish at the surface. Don't mix them with large Cichlids but Tetras, Corys and Rasboras are fine. If kept in good, clean water they spawn easily.


----------



## Cichlids101 (Jun 17, 2011)

I would only keep one breeding pair of Kribs in a 20gal if you want to avoid aggression problems. Tetras etc are usually fine & won't be bothered too much. Cories are usually ok but will be herded to the opposite end of the tank when the Kribs are getting ready to breed & have eggs/fry.


----------



## FishesRDelicious (May 18, 2011)

I would keep a pair of females. I don't want any breeding to happen. Basically Im looking for opinions on each breed. Like what make each breed enjoyable to keep, is one breed more fun to watch over the other, things like that. Although now it's looking like which ever one I find first is the one I'll get. Where would I most likely find either breed?


----------



## Cichlids101 (Jun 17, 2011)

If you like both species & don't want breeding pairs then why not get one of each? So long as you provide 2 clearly seperate territories so each one can claim & defend a territory it won't be a problem. Sexes would be irrelevant seeing as there are no worries about breeding. Problems will only arise if you don't provide them with a clearly defined territory each.


----------



## FishesRDelicious (May 18, 2011)

I thought about that but I read that each breed likes to be kept in groups. I'd get one of each if they would be happy with each other and a few tetras. Thanks for the help everyone.


----------

